# New style Snow pusher??



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Found this on youtube guy took a huge tire cut it in half and made 2 snow pushers. Pretty neat idea and seems to work good but probably not something I would do lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

better then paying to throw that tire out.

would it be wrong for me to copy that? *******? id do it


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, Those are some tiny skids....


----------



## zutecht (Jun 26, 2009)

I dont see that scraping very well but it moves the bulk of it. Its amazing what some people come up with i think thats pretty sweet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;967134 said:


> better then paying to throw that tire out.
> 
> would it be wrong for me to copy that? *******? id do it


thats true lol


Burkartsplow;967135 said:


> Wow, Those are some tiny skids....


yeah that was my thought too seems like they were struggling a bit at some points


zutecht;967139 said:


> I dont see that scraping very well but it moves the bulk of it. Its amazing what some people come up with i think thats pretty sweet.


yep thats what I thought also probably move powder well but scraping lots that had been driven on wouldnt work


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

If I remember correctly there is a thread about those on here I think there pretty neat wouldnt mind having one for our skid steer since it sits all winter.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The skids are med frame skids 6000 lb + machines with 60+ hp..I wouldnt call those tiny....I'm assuming burkart was being sarcastic, considering the tire size of the pushers are huge...hence making the skids appear smaller than they are. Plus the recording is kinda goofy.

They scrape just as well as any rubber/urethane edged pusher....so what makes them less effective? If anything they have an advantage in that point " the pusher itself is the edge"..No edge to replace or adjust. I think that is, in some ways, an advantage.

Watch the video again. When you bring the front wheels off the ground on a SS you lose traction & pushing capabilities. The operator closest in the vid appears to be better (i can still pick his methods apart and tell you whats faster, but no point in it). He is keeping all 4's on the ground unlike the other guy, who is struggling more( both the same machine, w/ what appears to be the same pusher) Having an attachment plate that allowed the pusher to float independently from the machine when you wanted it to would improve its ability even beyond what is in the vid. Also tires, just like on anything also make a huge difference. Hard to tell what kind and what condition they are.

I have a very good friend that is a fabricator amongst many other things, including a sub for me on snow removal. He has made a couple of these out of Challenger tracks. On one of them he has put hydraulic cylinders that make the pusher go from 6ft to 10ft, or anywhere in between. Very slick setup. I have been trying to get him to get some footage of them.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

there is an outfit around that uses them also.


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone have some links to these we have a T320 that sits all winter right now and I think one of these would work pretty good on it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

bullcrap those push clean!!!!!!! any fool knows the inside of the tires is "cupped" in just a little where it seats on the rim. You can see that in the video. take and cut that side wall off so the tread becomes the cutting edge and it may work.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

newhere;967265 said:


> bullcrap those push clean!!!!!!! any fool knows the inside of the tires is "cupped" in just a little where it seats on the rim. You can see that in the video. take and cut that side wall off so the tread becomes the cutting edge and it may work.


You are right about that. I didnt really notice they left the bottom that way....that is not how I have seen them done before, and not how my buddy made his.....but even so, after watching the vid again, they still seem to be doing pretty damn good....Ecspecially considering they left the bottom like that.

BTW, the ones I mentioned my buddy makes, are made out of Challenger tracks...not tires. And just FYI, they do work very well.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting what people come up with ............... thanks for the post


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

newhere;967265 said:


> bullcrap those push clean!!!!!!! any fool knows the inside of the tires is "cupped" in just a little where it seats on the rim. You can see that in the video. take and cut that side wall off so the tread becomes the cutting edge and it may work.


If you looked again at the video you would see that they cut out half of the sidewall width, removing the bead. Leaving some of the sidewall there would massively increase the structural rigidity compared to cutiing it out completely. This idea is completely ingenious, far more cost effective than a steel pusher. The operators are amatures but the capacity of the pushers makes up for that.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a great idea. I know of many places to pick up old tractor tires, and this seems like a good and cheap way to have a pusher.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

they have been using those around here for a long time in the dairy farms for barn clean-up.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Check this topic,for some links

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96515

Keith


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

I second skidooer - they are used around here on dairy farms for clean up. They move snow, but they don't scrape all that well some storms.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;967227 said:


> The skids are med frame skids 6000 lb + machines with 60+ hp..I wouldnt call those tiny....I'm assuming burkart was being sarcastic, considering the tire size of the pushers are huge...hence making the skids appear smaller than they are. Plus the recording is kinda goofy.
> 
> *Agreed, I think the vertical is stretched in that vid, making the machines appear smaller. I think they could have narrower offset wheels as well, which makes them look smaller.*
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea.



skidooer;967637 said:


> they have been using those around here for a long time in the dairy farms for barn clean-up.


X3.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

When I watched it I thought they should have cut the side wall off the bottom so there was an edge, once that sidewall starts to wear out the scrape will be bad. I bet those tires are hard to work with as far as fab work goes, they are heavy, you can't just toss'em around in the shop. At least you can't dent them or bend them.

Damn it looked cold out there!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

schmol;967532 said:


> If you looked again at the video you would see that they cut out half of the sidewall width, removing the bead. Leaving some of the sidewall there would massively increase the structural rigidity compared to cutiing it out completely. This idea is completely ingenious, far more cost effective than a steel pusher. The operators are amatures but the capacity of the pushers makes up for that.


I was going to say sidewalls are still on in video but cutting them completly out would probably scrape pretty good. I think the half of the sidewall you are talking about could just be wear from pushing.

I think both ways will work one way will scrape better one way will last longer and be stronger. I guess if anyone is going to o this they just have to experiment and see what works best, I dunno because I have never done this or seen it done until now


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Somebody was thinking.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;967908 said:


> That sounds like a great idea..


I am gonna try real hard to get some vid or at least some pics of his setups. He has actually made 3, only 1 has the hydros, 1 he just recently sold to another local guy, and the other his brother bought off him to use to push cow poopy around.



WIPensFan;967930 said:


> I bet those tires are hard to work with as far as fab work goes, they are heavy, you can't just toss'em around in the shop.:


Why would you ever need to do fab work on them, they are rubber..?..?. Also, I'd like to see someone come to my shop and toss around my Bobcat pushers(1200 - 1300lbs each). Thats what SS's are for.

I think they are a great concept. IMO, I would much rather have one of those for say $1500(estimate my buddy gave me) than any *solid mounted pusher w/rubber edge *, which run about $2500 - $3000


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;968843 said:


> I think they are a great concept. IMO, I would much rather have one of those for say $1500(estimate my buddy gave me) than any *Free floating over-priced Bobcat pusher *, which run about $25000 - $30000


Now THAT was funny Sno!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;968860 said:


> Now THAT was funny Sno!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;968843 said:


> I am gonna try real hard to get some vid or at least some pics of his setups. He has actually made 3, only 1 has the hydros, 1 he just recently sold to another local guy, and the other his brother bought off him to use to push cow poopy around.
> 
> Why would you ever need to do fab work on them, they are rubber..?..?. Also, I'd like to see someone come to my shop and toss around my Bobcat pushers(1200 - 1300lbs each). Thats what SS's are for.
> 
> I think they are a great concept. IMO, I would much rather have one of those for say $1500(estimate my buddy gave me) than any *solid mounted pusher w/rubber edge *, which run about $2500 - $3000


You still have to get the tire to the shop, cut it in half, and attach the tire to some kind of mount. I was more or less saying it would not be as easy as some would think. I do a lot of work at my shop by myself, sorry for thinking out loud.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Now that wasnt very nice......go pick on Dinky Pemon or somethin.


Screwed up and forgot to quote post, but you know who you are!!!!!!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice and cheap, i know a guy that runs 1 the same way, and it scrapes pretty well!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;968893 said:


> Now that wasnt very nice......go pick on Dinky Pemon or somethin.
> 
> Screwed up and forgot to quote post, but you know who you are!!!!!!


I think you might be talking to yourself again? 

You know how I feel already. 

And I never "picked" on that poser, only asked him questions he couldn't answer!!! :laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;968891 said:


> You still have to get the tire to the shop, cut it in half, and attach the tire to some kind of mount. I was more or less saying it would not be as easy as some would think. I do a lot of work at my shop by myself, sorry for thinking out loud.


Handling the tire in full form, yes....and I see where your coming from.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;968903 said:


> I think you might be talking to yourself again?  *HUH?*
> 
> You know how I feel already.  *Drunk?*
> 
> And I never "picked" on that poser, only asked him questions he couldn't answer!!! :laughing:


*Call it what you want, but I found it quite entertaining....and informative*


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like these tire-push boxes work pretty well, all things considered. Video looks better if you can view it in more horizontal format. Made by an outfit in South Dakota, so no wonder it looks COLD!

We have a couple of these earthmover tires that were dumped on our property years back that could now become useful rather than just more $$ to dispose of.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

The Menards store has been using tires for pushers on their forktrucks like this for years...not that big of a tire, but a tire cut in half none the less. They also have some weird contraption they use for hauling garbage that has a lever the forktruck driver can pull and it dumps the load, they just turn it on it's side and whalla, bucket on a forktruck

They're not pushing long runs of deep snow, but it give the yard guys something to do as far as "maintaining" goes after their contractor comes through with his trucks.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

once again, ill post this comment, some people have quite the thinker!:bluebounc


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Seen one in action yesterday. Was on my way through Mitchell. That is where the number on the youtube description is from. It did an alright job, however a for real pusher would have done a better job. Perhaps its a great idea but might need some improvements. 

Another use for old scraper tires.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

That is actually an old concept but the first time I have seen it used for snow. At the dairy I work at we use one to scrape pens. Works like a big squeegie(sp) The side wall deffinitly needs cut off though.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The place that put that BAT vid up sells em and is a sponsor on Plowsite.

http://www.snowtechusa.com/page6.php


----------



## bobcatexc (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in a region that we usually don't see that much snow so far we've had 3 plowable events this year to date. I can't justify spending 2-5K on a blade or pusher this would be the cats ass, I'd just like to hear a little bit more about how well it would clean or scrape the pavements. If you look in the other pictures on their website the side wall has not been cut at all, I don't know if that would be better or worse.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm glad to see they're a sponsor here now. Welcome Big A$$! :waving:

Hopefully they'll be willing to share some pricing here.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snocrete;968843 said:


> I am gonna try real hard to get some vid or at least some pics of his setups. He has actually made 3, only 1 has the hydros, 1 he just recently sold to another local guy, and the other his brother bought off him to use to push cow poopy around.


This is the 14fter he made, and a local farmer uses it to clear his church parking lot....soon to come will be pics/vid of the SS model he made w/hydraulic wings. And that one is on his own machine, which is dedicated to one of his own snow accounts. I think it goes from 7ft scoop to straight 10ft..?..?.... Again, these are made out of used Cat Challenger tracks.











Edit - 2nd vid isnt working for some reason. just click on other videos by snowpusher2010. its the only other vid he has. Sorry


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Too bad he has to go backwards in the tractor.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;1010772 said:


> That's pretty cool. Too bad he has to go backwards in the tractor.


He only has to go backwards half the time.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to use the same setup to cleanout the freestall alleys when I was working on dairy farms like 20 years ago. The same company also makes a windrower for feedstuff thats a full tire with a spindle in the center with skidloader bracket. Looks wierd and I never liked it.


----------



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

If anyone is looking to come and take a look I am in Central MN and I bought a few last year


----------

